# Need help setting up new home theater



## sgtwarpig (Mar 22, 2010)

I currently have some existing equipment that is quite old. I am looking for someone who might be able to tell me what is best as far as audio equipment. I am not looking for high end stuff just something to give me great sound for both music and movies. If someone could help that would be great. I will give more detail if anyone responds. I am new to the forum so please understand if I am not expressing my needs properly. 

Thanks and looking forward to some help


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

sgtwarpig said:


> I currently have some existing equipment that is quite old. I am looking for someone who might be able to tell me what is best as far as audio equipment. I am not looking for high end stuff just something to give me great sound for both music and movies. If someone could help that would be great. I will give more detail if anyone responds. I am new to the forum so please understand if I am not expressing my needs properly.
> 
> Thanks and looking forward to some help


We would be glad to help as best we can. Can you give us some idea of what kind of budget you are working with? Also, what equipment do you currently have - you might be able to use pieces of it and target other equipment.

Great news - being in Chicago you have real close access to Saturday Audio - great folks and they have quite a selection of gear at great prices.


----------



## sgtwarpig (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response. I was caught off guard by how quickly you responded. First thing in the morning I will get a list of what equipment I have and post it.

Thanks again and will talk soon


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

sgtwarpig said:


> Thanks for the quick response. I was caught off guard by how quickly you responded. First thing in the morning I will get a list of what equipment I have and post it.
> 
> Thanks again and will talk soon


No worries - I am working in my HT again tomorrow so I may not get back on until tomorrow night - I will try to follow-up then.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Welcome to HTS !! Yes please post the equipment you have... we love to share ideas and recommendations...:wave:


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Are you looking to go full on surround sound?

You see a lot of recommendations for Onkyo receivers that are relatively low cost for their performance. Speakers are a bigger can of worms in my opinion. Lower cost options from Behringer: B2031P and 2030P are good options, as well as the Infinity Primus line. Personally I prefer to go with floorstanding speakers. Stand mounts end up costing more than you think b/c of the stand and generally won't give you the output that the floorstander will. Also with a floorstander, you generally won't feel the urge to get a subwoofer now. In other words they'll have more bass extension. 

I'm sure there are other known bargains out there. The Revel F12 would be on the top of my list as well as those Infinity. They'll cost a bit more and perform a bit better.

Dan


----------

